# Toshiba 65H14 picture issues



## toshiba65H14 (Aug 15, 2008)

This my first post, so please be understanding...

I have owned a Toshiba 65H14 for 3 years and it is JUST out of warranty... Now the picture chooses when to turn itself on and off no matter what is being viewed, the time of day, if the TV is warm or cold. After calling Toshiba support, poor choice, they are advising me to call a techncian to come to my house. I am out of their trained technicians travel area. In doing web research on my own, many distressing stories are unable to fix the problem after spending $500-700 (the web also calls this issue a "brown out"). 

Any advice on how to attempt to fix it prior to spending a lot of money or dubbing it as a $2200 feature coffee table in our living room?


----------



## richard matthews (Aug 25, 2008)

no guaranty but try this :
a. replace (IC) Q306 on the Power / Deflection board - Part Number 70119059
b. from the bottom of the Power / Deflection board add a zener diode part number
23357884 with the cathode lead soldered to jumper JP001 (Q306 pin 4) and
the anode lead attached to ground
c. place a small piece of insulating tape between the zener and the pcb​d. clean it up, trim leads and check for solder bridges (shorts).


----------

